

DHH Interview: Ruby on Rails, Startups, Culture - luckystrike
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb2xzeWf-PM

======
thaumaturgy
I am really not predisposed to becoming anybody's fanboy, but I've gotta
admit, the more I hear from DHH, the more I want to hear.

I think he has a very sensible, "grounded" perspective, and he presents it
well.

------
earthboundkid
Birds!

